# Confusion over car tax help needed



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Good Evening All

I have just purchased a Audi TT with a private plate on it. I haven't taxed this number plate as its being transferred/cancelled? the dealer said that the previous owner will not cancel the tax until the plate has been transferred so it's still showing as taxed to be on the road (I've just checked and it is currently showing as taxed) Then when the new plates come through/new log book with new reg I can tax it on the new plate...

I'm really confused sorry to sound stupid. Does anyone know if this is right?

Surely though I wouldn't have to tax the private plate and then cancel it and tax the new one when it comes through (how long does it take to transfer?) they never refund half months if I do tax the private plate and cancel it in a few weeks?

To confirm the private plate was the previous owners

Appereciate your help as ever

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If it has been registered in your name it won't have any road tax/RFL.
Hoggy.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

You have to tax it in your name before you can use it, transferring a number plate can now be done on line in seconds, new registration added to system.. Taxing can then be done on line and you should walk away with the smaller section of the reg document....


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
So I should tax the private plate or the original plate it's going back on? I haven't had log book back yet to confirm reg or anything. Very confused here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I assume it's not insured in your name either yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

You can tax on line, sounds like a complete balls up , as its early you should be OK as you will eventually end up taxing for September.. I would try to tax the car as a new owner.. Pretty sure it will only let you tax the allocated number. Either way you should be ok


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. It doesn't help the DVLA website is under going maintainance for 4 days!
If I tax it on the current plate (private one) do I then ask for a refund as soon as the info comes back on the new plate? (Should be quick?) -and then tax the new plate when it comes through, guess I will probably lose money here as I am sure I won't be fully refunded even if the new plate comes through in September 
It's all very odd!


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I assume it's not insured in your name either yet.
> Hoggy.


It is insured in my name. Changing plates and taxing is confusing as you can see from my posts


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wlondoner said:


> Thanks. It doesn't help the DVLA website is under going maintainance for 4 days!
> If I tax it on the current plate (private one) do I then ask for a refund as soon as the info comes back on the new plate? (Should be quick?) -and then tax the new plate when it comes through, guess I will probably lose money here as I am sure I won't be fully refunded even if the new plate comes through in September
> It's all very odd!


Hi, What Reg plate is it insured under ? Will your insurance Co, charge you for changing Reg No ? some do.
Hoggy.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Not if I phone again within 30 days then no charge. It's insured under the private plate at the moment (nothing comes up on DVLA or car reports when I type in the original plate only the private plate so the transfer definitely hasn't happened yet. 
Saying that though the DVLA site is under going work until Monday maybe things will be clearer then.

Looks like the car might have to sit in my drive until the plates are sorted.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My S3 had a private plate and was bought with so many months left on it so I didn't need to tax it. Eventually I got the new V5 with the original number and at that point I had some plates made and put them on. It's a good point about the tax as I really can't remember. I presume that swapped over on the system as there was time left on it and it's the vehicle that's taxed. The actual disc itself with the old number written on it I can't remember but that doesn't matter now :wink:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

They should do it by VIN number would be easier.
I'm not sure if I'm going to confuse the system if I go and tax the private plate using the green new keep slip.
I guess I could cancel the tax and redo it when the v5c thing comes back with original plate (if it lets me) could lose some money doing that though. Actually that's not going to work I can only get a refund of tax if I declare I no longer own the car?

So basically the question is if i tax the car on a private plate will i have to renew the tax it if i change reg plate? That must happen all the time. Anyone?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Tax isn't transferrable between owners nowadays you would be as well just taxing it now and when you change from the private plate it should change automatically but confirm with the dvla. When I bought my car I taxed it under the old reg plate, I then put on my private plate and I didn't have to transfer the tax. Possibly the dvla do a tax transfer when applying a private plate but not sure.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi wlondoner as I understand it if you have bought the car with private plate on it that is yours the previous owner or dealer will need to buy the plate from you if you want to sell it , if the previous owner wanted the plate he should have taken it off before he sold the car , if youbuy a car with a private plate only that plate is yours. I've just had this problem wanted to sell the car but I wanted the private plate , I had to get it off but I couldn't do it online had to do it by post lost the sale, the number plate can only be changed by the registered keeper cheers :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bhoy78 said:


> Tax isn't transferrable between owners nowadays you would be as well just taxing it now and when you change from the private plate it should change automatically but confirm with the dvla. When I bought my car I taxed it under the old reg plate, I then put on my private plate and I didn't have to transfer the tax. Possibly the dvla do a tax transfer when applying a private plate but not sure.


Was tax not being transferable a change that came in when the discs were abolished? It's a while since I bought a car.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi wlondoner added to my previous post , what reg. number was on the log book when you bought the car you signed as the new keeper if it was the private plate then that's yours, if the dealer was letting the previous owner change the plate then he shouldn't have sold you the car, you can't sell a car if you are in the process of changing the number plate cheers :wink:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi John yes that's right, when they scrapped tax disc's and it became electronic it became impossible to transfer any remaining tax to a new buyer. Think the new system came in October 2014, bit of a money making scam if you ask me as the seller loses the remainder of the months tax from the refund and the buyer has to take out tax straight away so the DVLA are being paid twice for tax on that vehicle in the same month. I realise you always lost the remainder of a months tax when claiming a refund but it now applies to all vehicle sales when a vast majority of tax was previously transferred to the new owner.

A lot of sellers are unaware tax isn't transferrable and still advertise their car's with tax included. You can actually pay for tax over the phone now which I think is meant to be in place in your name before you take out insurance. I had to do it that way when I picked up my current car.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

The dealer has been great at customer service so far can't fault them they replied to my email from this morning already with the below:

"The car's still registered as the private plate, the car tax is still valid on this and you should have it insured as this too; this means you're driving it completely legally on Private plate for the time being.

We've applied for that registration to be retained (almost certainly its original Plate but that's not guaranteed yet!)

When the retention is complete, the DVLA will send the replacement V5 (showing the original plate) to the previous owner; he'll get it within a few days and he'll then then bring it in to us. That's the point when the ownership changes with the DVLA so his current tax will stop then and you'll then be liable for the tax from that point.

As soon as he comes in we'll be straight on the phone to you so you're updated. We'll tell you the V5 reference number over the phone so you can go straight online to tax it. We'll post you the plates and the V5C/2 so you'll have them in a couple of days and at that point you can switch the plates and ring your insurers to change the registration with them. At the same time, we'll send off the V5 to register the car into your name so you'll get the V5 in your name through from the DVLA soon afterwards"

He goes on to say the new keeper form (from the private plate log book) shouldn't have been given to me by the sales guy but I should keep it safe and to call him if anything isn't 100% clear.

Nice detailed, quickly replied to message from dealer there, does that sound ok ?


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a word of warning about car tax as I've been stung by a DVLA con recently... This makes my blood boil :evil:

Bought and taxed my TTS last year for 12 MONTHS on 30th September. Had a letter come through saying it was due 31st AUGUST.

I phoned them and said there was a mistake as I had paid for 12 months not 11 and it should be due end of September but no. It seems no matter what day you tax your car in a month you effectively lose that tax month. A total con.

They said as I taxed it in September that was my month used even though I only had the car ONE day, not a month!

I tried to argue saying I have written proof on my receipt it was taxed for 12 MONTHS, so could they please tell me what genius mathematical formula they used where 12 equals 11, they didn't budge and it's a cash grab for them. F**kers.

What annoys me is company's an government bodies can legally rip the public off like this. There's no consumer protection. Take it or get f**ked in prison are the options.

Moral of the story - tax your car on the 1st day of the month to get most value. :twisted: :evil:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Been that way as long as I can remember datamonkey, total rip off. Even worse now that its mainly done over the computer and by direct debit surely there is no reason you shouldn't get a year from the day you purchase it regardless of what day of the month it is.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

At least when you had the paper tax disc the fee was on the car until the end of the month it ran out. Now they keep the remainder of the month from the previous owner and you lose out on the same period, as have to pay a full month that it's in.

They now get paid twice for the changeover month, unless deal is done at midnight on that last day.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi wlondoner I think it will come back and biteyours and their bum, at some point you are going to be driving your car with the wrong number plate on , if the log book only takes a day to get to whoever, that day your car will have the wrong plates on it.I'm sorry if I'm wrong in all this but I can only go by my past experiences , hope all goes well for you cheers :wink:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. I've decided not to drive it until it's sorted out!


----------

